# Is Job Situation better in Dubai or Abu dhabi for IT Project Manager? USA to Duba



## azahir (Jan 31, 2012)

I am thinking of moving to Dubai. I am currently in US working in IT Industry as Technical Lead/Project Manager position(CRM & ERP) Can anybody tell me as to what are the chances of finding an IT Manager or IT Project Manager position? Also is there any chance of finding the job while staying here and attending the Interview through Phone. I can come for personal Interview if required.

Please advice me guys. I am planning to visit for 2 months taking Family leave of absence this summer. but it all depends on the job situation in Dubai or abu dhabi


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

People are finding jobs. YOU just have to work harder to find them, just as any place in the world. Do searches what companies you think you want to work for, and try to find out who actually is in charge of that division and who does the hiring. Sending resumes randomly off to the hr department is not very useful overall as there are so many people doing that. 

I would strongly suggest coming before the summer months. Once June hits, everyone's pace starts to slow down with the heat and by when Ramadan begins beginning of august, every thing grinds to a complete halt.


----------



## azahir (Jan 31, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> People are finding jobs. YOU just have to work harder to find them, just as any place in the world. Do searches what companies you think you want to work for, and try to find out who actually is in charge of that division and who does the hiring. Sending resumes randomly off to the hr department is not very useful overall as there are so many people doing that.
> 
> I would strongly suggest coming before the summer months. Once June hits, everyone's pace starts to slow down with the heat and by when Ramadan begins beginning of august, every thing grinds to a complete halt.



Thanks jynx for the reply,

I may not be able to come before summer, What about 2 weeks after Ramadan? i.e September 1st week


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

azahir said:


> Thanks jynx for the reply,
> 
> I may not be able to come before summer, What about 2 weeks after Ramadan? i.e September 1st week


Things start to move a little more after Ramadan but slowly, it is still hot and folks are adjusting to working full days again and the Eid holiday (which can be up to a week depending on when it falls).

My experience, I am in a similar field, is that unless you are being transferred it is a very tough job market for senior tech management type positions. I think the prospects for good salary jobs are slightly better in AD than Dubai if looking for a local company. It is a strange market from what I see, when companies are looking for the senior positions they often seem to search out of country not look locally. Plus a lot of companies do not seem to really recognize the value of people in the roles you describe. Unless they have a project and need to fill the role right away. I also find their are postings and people follow up and get your CV and I am pretty sure they are using the CV to put in job proposals.

I have standing job offers with companies owned by friends and former colleagues in the USA because of my experience, and it has been tough to find a job here, despite knowing that there are few if any with me experience in my particular field (not ego, I now the field well). Companies DO NOT want to pay the money, would rather try to put less qualified people in and inshallah it will all work out.

This is just my experience, yours may differ.


----------



## azahir (Jan 31, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> Things start to move a little more after Ramadan but slowly, it is still hot and folks are adjusting to working full days again and the Eid holiday (which can be up to a week depending on when it falls).
> 
> My experience, I am in a similar field, is that unless you are being transferred it is a very tough job market for senior tech management type positions. I think the prospects for good salary jobs are slightly better in AD than Dubai if looking for a local company. It is a strange market from what I see, when companies are looking for the senior positions they often seem to search out of country not look locally. Plus a lot of companies do not seem to really recognize the value of people in the roles you describe. Unless they have a project and need to fill the role right away. I also find their are postings and people follow up and get your CV and I am pretty sure they are using the CV to put in job proposals.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking time to give this valuable information. At this point I am not worried that much about the salary, anything north or 20K AED/Month will be fine. I just need a break. 
I see several vacancies in different companies for the position I am looking for, I have been sending the resume, till now I didn't get any reply. is it because I am not currently located there? at least thats what I heard from others. Please let me know if there is any other way to get recruiter attention from here


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

azahir said:


> Thanks for taking time to give this valuable information. At this point I am not worried that much about the salary, anything north or 20K AED/Month will be fine. I just need a break.
> I see several vacancies in different companies for the position I am looking for, I have been sending the resume, till now I didn't get any reply. is it because I am not currently located there? at least thats what I heard from others. Please let me know if there is any other way to get recruiter attention from here


If all you want is 20K/month you should have no problem finding a job in Dubai or AD, if you are really already working in a technical lead type role in the USA (which I would assume means an minimum of 5+ years experience). Personally, I could not see moving here for 20K/month, but to each their own. There are plenty of IT jobs out there if you are happy at 20K.


----------



## azahir (Jan 31, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> If all you want is 20K/month you should have no problem finding a job in Dubai or AD, if you are really already working in a technical lead type role in the USA (which I would assume means an minimum of 5+ years experience). Personally, I could not see moving here for 20K/month, but to each their own. There are plenty of IT jobs out there if you are happy at 20K.


I have send you a pvt message?


----------



## Manju (Oct 5, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> If all you want is 20K/month you should have no problem finding a job in Dubai or AD, if you are really already working in a technical lead type role in the USA (which I would assume means an minimum of 5+ years experience). Personally, I could not see moving here for 20K/month, but to each their own. There are plenty of IT jobs out there if you are happy at 20K.


Hi,

I am also planning to move to Dubai .Could you suggest how to search for IT jobs in Dubai at a mid career level with around 8 yrs of experience?

I do apply for the openings listed , but never get reply ...

Thanks


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

Manju said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also planning to move to Dubai .Could you suggest how to search for IT jobs in Dubai at a mid career level with around 8 yrs of experience?
> 
> ...


my wife's experience is that responding to dubizzle or web ads is fruitless. better off showing up in person. usually if the HR person tells you to apply on line its to pass the buck. keep in mind your nationality does count here depending in profession, and often so does gender, age and appearance I will not cite examples, you will see for yourself. To me it is the single biggest culture shock one finds here


----------



## alex.sibianu (Nov 5, 2012)

Since this is an IT topic, how hard it is to find projects in the UAE?

Graphics / Web applications / Mobile / etc.

Thanks, 
Alex


----------



## -Geek (Oct 31, 2012)

alex.sibianu said:


> Since this is an IT topic, how hard it is to find projects in the UAE?
> 
> Graphics / Web applications / Mobile / etc.
> 
> ...



It is not easy to get IT projects these days here in UAE, the main reason is UAE now already have 100s of small companies providing these services. 80% of the companies are India/Pakistan based and they get their projects got done from home country.


----------



## alex.sibianu (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't mean to be rude, but i believe we all know the kind of work indians and pakistans do. European developers could offer a much better alternative. 

Would the UAE market be interested in this?


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

alex.sibianu said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but i believe we all know the kind of work indians and pakistans do. European developers could offer a much better alternative.
> 
> Would the UAE market be interested in this?


it's all price based, not quality based. Cheaper to redo 2-3 times with low cost people than to get it right the first time with others. Opportunity costs don't factor in.


----------

